# unten oder hinunter



## dexterciyo

Hola a todos:

¿Qué diferencia hay entre usar *unten* o *hinunter*?

— _Sie fahren auf der Rolltreppe nach *unten*._

— _Sie fahren auf der Rolltreppe *hinunter*._

¿Es intercambiable en este ejemplo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

Los términos que puedes intercambiar aquí son _*nach *unten _y _hinunter*_, pero no _unten _y _hinunter_.

_*unten *_indica una *posición*/*ubicación *(¿dónde?) mientras que *hinunter *y *nach unten* indican un *dirección *(contestando a la pregunta ¿*a*dónde?).
______________
* O digamos que básicamente: Dependiendo del contexto, puede haber pequeñas diferencias de significado. Además, el uso de _*hin*unter_ (igual que de _*hin*auf_, obviamente) depende de la poisición relativa de quien habla: si las personas en la escalera mequáinca se están moviendo hacia quien habla, habría que usar _*her*unter_ (_*her*auf_). En el lenguaje diario/coloquial, sin embargo, no suele hacerse esa diferencia, y por lo general se dice simplemente '_runter _(para _herunter _igual que _hinunter_) o '_rauf_, respectivamente.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

... a lo que cabe agregar que "hinunterfahren" es en sí mismo un verbo separable


----------



## capials

Señor Doktor Faust
el mundo es pequeño; puede Usted me traducir su mensaje en alemán  para aprender el castellano.Gracias!


----------



## dexterciyo

capials said:


> Señor Doktor Faust
> el mundo es pequeño; puede Usted me traducir su mensaje en alemán  para aprender el castellano.Gracias!



Ich kann es versuchen.

_Es ist wert zu anfügen, dass "hinunterfahren" ein trennbare Verb ist._


----------



## Liana

dexterciyo said:


> Ich kann es versuchen.
> 
> _Es ist wert zu anfügen, dass "hinunterfahren" ein trennbare Verb ist._



Vielleicht besser:
...dem sollte man hinzufügen, dass "hinunterfahren" (selbst) ein trennbare*s* Verb ist.


----------



## dexterciyo

Vielen Dank.


----------

